

The Tripod of Stability - oscardelben
http://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com/blog/the-tripod-of-stability/

======
_pius
From the post:

 _I try to keep the big things in my life ultra-stable — car, where I live,
relationships — so I can afford to be ultra-aggressive about other things._

Simple, but brilliant.

